
'Minority Report' software hits the real world - gibsonf1
http://www.france24.com/en/20120723-minority-report-software-hits-real-world
======
ColinWright

       ... no, it is not the "pre-crime" detection
       program illustrated in the 2002 Steven Spielberg
       sci-fi film.

